# XML einlesen und .txt ausgeben



## paradox3lite (14. Nov 2011)

Guten Tag,

Ich bin kompletter Anfänger im Gebiet daher bitte ich um Eure hilfe.

Ich will ein kleines Java programm schreiben, das mehrere XML Dateien einliest und ein paar Elemente ausgibt. Anschliessend soll er für jede XML Datei, welche er ausgelesen hat, die Ergebnisse in eine TXT Datei schreiben. Das ganze wird in Eclipse gemacht. Ahnung von der Materie hab ich jedoch null und dringend ist es.

Danke!


----------



## Marcinek (14. Nov 2011)

Hi,

du hast nun mehrere Möglichkeiten.

1. Du bezahlst jemanden, der es macht. 
2. Du googelst es, da es schon 1000 von dir gemacht haben. (XML Einlesen java, Java Txt Datei schreiben)
3. Du fragst dich ohne Ahnung zu haben in diesem Thread von Schritt zu Schitt tagelang durch 

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## sung (14. Nov 2011)

Simplify XML programming with JDOM
Simplify XML programming with JDOM

Zu erst  musst du jdom package download und import.
JDOM


kostloss


----------



## paradox3lite (14. Nov 2011)

und was kostet das?


----------



## Marcinek (14. Nov 2011)

Eventuell kommt hier auch eine xslt Lösung in Frage.

Du kannst mir gerne eine PM schreiben, wieviel du dafür bezahlen würdest ;D


----------

